# Is there a difference between a Merit and Credit rating on Fetac courses.



## Up Rovers

A relative has completed a course and understood that if they achieved 3 credits out of 4 assessments that they would be awarded a 'Merit' grading on their Fetac level 5 certificate.

They duly achieved the 3 credits and the certificate shows a 'Credit' rating rather than a 'Merit'.  Can anyone confirm if a 'Credit' is the same as a 'Merit' as they have been told?


----------



## BetsyClark

Hi

Not sure if I fully understand your relative's situation. This is what I do know, having recently achieved a FETAC Advanced certificate (level 6)

A full award from FETAC (level 5 or 6) is achieved by passing a required number of "component certificate" modules. Different modules have different credit values, so, for example, if you need 5 credits to achieve a particular award, you must do 4 mandatory modules worth 1 credit each, and then you can do two worth .5 each from a choice.

A full award does not show a grading as such, but a component certificate will show whether the mark achieved a pass,merit or distinction.

Pass = 50%-64%, Merit = 65%-79%, Distinction = 80%-100%.


----------

